# Seedcorn prices.



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Wow just got price sheet for seedcorn for next yr from one of the co's I deal with.The newest latest and greatest Smartstax.$390 per bag before any discounts.Well atleast it is not $400.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

swmnhay said:


> Wow just got price sheet for seedcorn for next yr from one of the co's I deal with.The newest latest and greatest Smartstax.$390 per bag before any discounts.Well atleast it is not $400.


Where's the "Don't Like" button?

Let's see: Input costs = Seed Price + fertilizer + fuel + chemicals + labor + equipment depreciation + equipment maintenance + (land rental costs or (land cost + taxes + interest)) + insurance + labor + trucking + storage + drying costs + ???

Did I miss anything?

Kinda reminds of days of yore when companies hired people to work in a factory, made them live in company housing where they had to pay rent, made them buy at the company store where they paid inflated prices, etc. Think Pullman or Westinghouse.

One guy I was talking with the other day had gone all non-GMO corn. Seed costs are less and he's getting a $.50 premium at the elevator.

Makes me wonder.

Ralph


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Well, maybe at that price it won't be vulnerable to rootworm damage. I see some ugly looking corn here, and I was told by the one of local Pioneer guys that even Triple stack wasn't able to resist the heavy rootworm pressure this year.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

One of these years farmers will finally get together and go on strike, Wouldn't even have to really strike, just put off all purchases a few weeks later than normal or even sit on selling any production for awhile to scare the hell out of everybody.

Neighbor used to say the same, he was a bit more extreme though as he said that any farmer that broke the strike should have a sledge hammer taken to their injection pump, carburetor, etc. to make sure that piece of equipment didn't move.

Who is John Galt?


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

mlappin said:


> One of these years farmers will finally get together and go on strike, Wouldn't even have to really strike, just put off all purchases a few weeks later than normal or even sit on selling any production for awhile to scare the hell out of everybody.
> 
> Neighbor used to say the same, he was a bit more extreme though as he said that any farmer that broke the strike should have a sledge hammer taken to their injection pump, carburetor, etc. to make sure that piece of equipment didn't move.
> 
> Who is John Galt?


In addition to cutting off all purchases, but not report acres planted. That would freak the markets out.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Gearclash said:


> Well, maybe at that price it won't be vulnerable to rootworm damage. I see some ugly looking corn here, and I was told by the one of local Pioneer guys that even Triple stack wasn't able to resist the heavy rootworm pressure this year.


What a difference 50 miles makes.There is absolute 0 rootworm pressure here even in Non GMO corn.There are very few if any root worm beetles in the fields also.Was at a meeting yesterday and they had done root digs and could find NO feeding in any hybreds.This was at a Monsanto reaserch farm near here.I was at a state meeting a couple weeks ago and they can't find any problems in the state and very few beetles also.Last yr there was beetles galore and they thought their would be major problems woth root worms this yr.They are a bit baffled and think either the eggs were laid very deep in moisture last yr and the root worms never made it back to the roots,2# they basically drowned in the wet spring.3# The eggs died with open winter if ground temp got cold enough to kill them.

I put insecticide on every acre of corn because of all the beetles last yr laying eggs.,Non gmo,doublt stack,triple stack and smart stax.Looks like it wasn't need.Oh well only $8000


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Most likely your bitter ass winters had a lot to do with root worm. It used to get cold here, I wish it would actually, no better way to take care of deep compaction than getting 3-4 feet of frost in the ground.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

mlappin said:


> Most likely your bitter ass winters had a lot to do with root worm. It used to get cold here, I wish it would actually, no better way to take care of deep compaction than getting 3-4 feet of frost in the ground.


Deep frost was good to kill the bugs last winter but not so good for the alfalfa.Probably 2/3 the alf was winter killed here.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Only about half the corn that was intended got planted right around here do to wet conditions...We are just waiting for insurance checks and for the year to get past us. Now its too dry, seeded 100 acres of alfalfa two weeks ago in prevented plant corn ground and it lays in dry dirt. Its not looking too good for that stand right now.


----------

